# MySQL -> WinCC verbinden



## EcoWash (21 Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich arbeite mit WinCC Flex 2008 und möchte in eine MYSQL Datenbank schreiben. Leider habe ich kaum Ahnung von VBScript und die Hilfe und beispiele die ich finde führen bei mir zu einem Fehler beim starten. Ich benutze zum Programmieren Visual Studio 2010. Der Fehler liegt bei  "Server.createobject" hier wird nicht kompiliert da er Server als object nicht "kennt".

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Gruß Eco


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2011)

Dieser Beitrag hilft auch nicht?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348&highlight=mysql

P.S.
Du hast eine Frage zu WinCC flexible. Bitte auch im Titel angeben. WinCC ist nicht gleich WinCC flexible


----------



## EcoWash (21 Januar 2011)

Das ist der Programmcode:
____________________________
Dim db_server= "localhost"
Dim db_port= "3306"
Dim db_user= "root"
Dim db_pass= ""
Dim db_name= "ecowash"
Dim db_tabelle= "barverkauf"
Dim conn, strConnectString, Sql, rs 
     ' sql-Anweisung
     Sql = "INSERT INTO " & db_tabelle & " (barid, nummer, wash) VALUES (NULL, '2', '3');"

     ' Verbindung zu MySql Server initialisieren
     Set conn=CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
     strConnectString = "DRIVER={MySQL ODBC 3.51 Driver};" _
               & "SERVER=" & db_server & ";" _
               & " DATABASE=" & db_name & ";" _
               & "UID=" & db_user & ";PWD=" & db_pass & "; OPTION=3"
     conn.Open strConnectString                               
     'ausführen
     Set rs=CreateObject("ADODB.recordset")
     rs.Open Sql, conn          
     conn.Close
______________________________
WinCCf gibt keinen aussagekräftigen Fehler. Es führt es einfach nicht aus.

EDIT:
Habe den Programmcode in Visual Studio 2010 laufen lassen und er schreibt in die Datenbank. Kopiere ich diesen Code in WinCCf dann wird er wieder nicht ausgeführt.
___________________________________
Dim conn, strConnectString, Sql, rs
' sql-Anweisung
Sql = "INSERT INTO " & db_tabelle & " (barid, nummer, wash) VALUES (NULL, '1337', '3');"
' Verbindung zu MySql Server initialisieren
Set conn = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
strConnectString = "Driver={MySQL ODBC 5.1 Driver};Server=localhost;Database=ecowash;User=root;Password='';Option=3;"
conn.Open(strConnectString)
'ausführen
Set rs = CreateObject("ADODB.recordset")
rs.Open(Sql, conn)
conn.Close()
___________________________

Gruß Eco


----------



## EcoWash (21 Januar 2011)

Habe Syntaxfehler gehabt. Gefunden habe ich sie nur durch den Syntax debugger: Menüpunkt->Script->Syntaxüberprüfung

Es scheint das der Syntax von VBScript in WinCCf ein anderer ist als in Visualstudio2010. 

Hier noch der WinCC kompatible Code:
_______________________________
Dim conn, strConnectString, Sql, rs
db_tabelle = "Tabellenname"
' sql-Anweisung
Sql = "INSERT INTO " & db_tabelle & " (Spalte x, Spalte y, Spalte z) VALUES (NULL, '1', '1');"
' Verbindung zu MySql Server initialisieren
Set conn = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
strConnectString = "Driver={MySQL ODBC 5.1 Driver};Server=localhost;Database=Datenbankname;User=Benutzername;Password=irgendeins'';Option=3;"
conn.Open(strConnectString)
'ausführen
Set rs = CreateObject("ADODB.recordset")
rs.Open Sql, conn
conn.Close()
___________________________________

Gruß Eco


----------



## EcoWash (24 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nochmal für die Hilfe danken aber nun habe ich ein neues .
Weiß zufällig wer wie ich Daten lesen kann und diese in einem Ausgabefeld ausgeben kann ?
Ich orientiere mich zwar am schreibe Code einen Post darüber aber komm einfach ned weiter .
Für Vorschläge wäre ich sehr offen.
Danke
gruß
Eco


----------



## Grimsey (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft Dir das PDF und Beispielprogramm aus folgendem Link ja weiter:

http://support.automation.siemens.co...ad=treecontent

Ist zwar Microsoft-SQL aber bei MySQL wird das ja nicht soviel anders sein.


----------



## EcoWash (25 Januar 2011)

leider funktioniert dieser Link nicht :sb6:


----------



## Grimsey (25 Januar 2011)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=treecontent


----------



## Dino (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo EcoWash,

bin genau so weit wie Du mit Access Zugriffe und komme nicht weiter! Wie können Daten gelesen, gelöscht, usw.. werden?

Also Jungs was ist los, bitte nicht einschlafen, wir sind am verzeifeln!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruss an Alle, Dino!


----------



## Dino (30 Januar 2011)

Hallo EcoWash

gerade per Zufall auf das gestossen. Ich weiss nicht, ob das der Anstoss ist, wer weiss!


http://support.automation.siemens.c...W&load=content&csQuery0=access&subtype=130000

Gib doch bitte bescheid! Dino


----------

